# Can I safely bridge an old Nakamichi PA150?



## t.wak (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey everyone

I recently got a Nakamichi PA150 when I bought a couple of other amps of a guy, and I figured I may as well use it.

The little guy is only 14w/Channel into 4 channels, so I was hoping to bridge it into two channels and use it in my daily to power the fronts for a bit better performance than straight off the headunit.

Can I safely bridge this amp? Do I need one of those rare Nakamichi BA50 Bridging adapters or can I just use a couple of Y-cables on the RCA inputs?

Thanks for your help, I'd rather not damage it.

Sorry for the **** phone photo:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Many of these under 20w/ch small amps were not bridgeable. I'm not certain about this particular model though, sorry.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I do not know of any of the 'black box' Nak amps that were bridgeable without the use of a BA-50.


>^..^<


----------



## t.wak (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. Do you know what the BA50 does exactly? 

It looks like it has 2x Rca inputs and outputs, and that's it!

I think I need an owners manual haha.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

cajunner said:


> I think we can all agree that a beer and a bowl of pretzels are good when at a party.


I concur ^^^^

HU's use IC's for their 50 watts by four channels, also :idea3:


----------



## heatedexpert (Jun 13, 2017)

I have found a box of about twenty of the nakamichi ba-50 in new condition what should i do with them.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

heatedexpert said:


> I have found a box of about twenty of the nakamichi ba-50 in new condition what should i do with them.


This Thread is 4 years old, how in the heck did you dig it up?


----------



## heatedexpert (Jun 13, 2017)

Google lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2017)

heatedexpert said:


> I have found a box of about twenty of the nakamichi ba-50 in new condition what should i do with them.


Hi, Do you still have any of the BA-50's left?


----------

